

Ask HN: How would you find the best Restaurant or shop in your city? - PITTs

 Hi,
   I want to find the best Indian restaurant in my city. Building a small web survey form in HTML sounds an interesting way to do it. But I dont want to have a regular survey like -  rate this restaurant on basis of price of food, quality, service, etc. I will be only sending the web address to my friends who can then interact with it. But I want them to rate the entities on the website using their instincts for eg. I show them a list of five and they click on the restaurant/shop they would always prefer to go to. I want to keep it simple. Can fellow hackers suggest any such ways of collecting information?
======
spooneybarger
why not just email your friends and ask?

in the amount of time it took you to post this, you could have written them
and you would already be waiting on feedback.

